# Service Life of PM Brushless Motor?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Salty9 said:


> Does anyone have any data on service life for a PM brushless motor? Specifically, how long will they last given proper care?


Hi Salt,

Don't have a specific number for ya. But I suspect the motor will outlive you. Proper care and application (duty cycle within limits) withstanding. Quality insulation systems have a half life of 20,000 hours. Magnets should be good for decades or longer. I've had a magnet on my refrigerator for like 20 years and it hasn't fallen off yet 

Now the electronics (inverter and sensors) might be a different story.

Worried about something there?

major


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Major,

Just trying a build a knowledge base. From my reading, it looks like you would want to be fussy about watching temps, given the Curie point and all that.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Salty9 said:


> Just trying a build a knowledge base. From my reading, it looks like you would want to be fussy about watching temps, given the Curie point and all that.


Included in


> Proper care and application (duty cycle within limits) withstanding.


 Should not be an issue with a well designed motor and proper application, which includes consideration of ambient conditions.


----------

